# Ultra Exclusive Edition S3 - 1 of 5 in the US!



## BrynAppe (Mar 20, 2011)

We just got one of the 5 exclusive edition Vegas Yellow S3's at Audi South Burlington VT! We are very excited and lucky to have this car as it was a sold unit that has recently become available. It is a prestige with the S sport seats and exclusive contrast stitching and paint matched inlays. Audi made 25 total exclusive S3's in 5 different colors (5 of each). If you are looking for a rare S3, give me a call (802)862-3453.


----------



## VW2Audi25 (Jun 17, 2015)

Now THAT'S one sexy S3!


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

Naturally 20 days after I buy my florett s3 from you, you get a yellow one on the lot. Unfair timing guys. I am definitely going to be shaking my fist at that car every time I drive by.


----------



## Va_TTer (Dec 27, 2011)

It looks defective to me -- the roof appears incapable of folding down into the trunk. AVOID.


----------



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

Is it a 2015 or 2016? Also does it have the LED interior package?


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

Anyone willing to pay $60K for this yellow paint?


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

OH BOY!! looks like a banana sh*t an audi!! RARE LOL... hell a lambo is not even rare anymore!


----------



## BrynAppe (Mar 20, 2011)

Cesar2387 said:


> Is it a 2015 or 2016? Also does it have the LED interior package?


It is a 2015 and yes, the prestige package will include both LED headlights and the LED interior lighting package.


sevenVT said:


> Naturally 20 days after I buy my florett s3 from you, you get a yellow one on the lot. Unfair timing guys. I am definitely going to be shaking my fist at that car every time I drive by.


I know! Unfortunately, 20 days ago we weren’t aware we would have the car or that it would be available. I hope you are enjoying yours! 


Ryegor said:


> Anyone willing to pay $60K for this yellow paint?


Not just the paint, the interior is what really makes the car.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

BrynAppe said:


> Not just the paint, the interior is what really makes the car.


Expensive paint yes, it does come with a car as bonus if that helps. 

Is it just me or does it look like that the colour stitching is only in the diamond pattern on the seats?


----------



## xgrudgex (Jan 25, 2001)

I find it odd that Audi would price these so high, seeing as I can order up a prestige car with yellow paint and supersport seats for like $5k less. Seems pricey for the small amount of stitching and some trim pieces. It is a good looking car, and I bet they sell every one however.


----------



## BrynAppe (Mar 20, 2011)

lilmira said:


> Expensive paint yes, it does come with a car as bonus if that helps.
> 
> Is it just me or does it look like that the colour stitching is only in the diamond pattern on the seats?


The yellow stitching is everywhere on the seats, armrests, door cards and steering wheel it is just hard to see in the photos. 



xgrudgex said:


> I find it odd that Audi would price these so high, seeing as I can order up a prestige car with yellow paint and supersport seats for like $5k less. Seems pricey for the small amount of stitching and some trim pieces. It is a good looking car, and I bet they sell every one however.


The 5K price difference covers the contrast stitching, Nappa leather door cards, paint matched trim both front and back. I think the rarity of the package also needs to be considered by anyone who is looking for this type of S3. Resale will certainly be stronger on a car produced in fewer numbers.


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

Awesome. Can't decide if I like this color or Nardo better.

Tell you what, you give me retail for my two cars in trade, and supplier pricing on the S3, we can make this happen.

That car is a manual away from perfection! (I like rowing my own gears and being slower)


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

BrynAppe said:


> Not just the paint, the interior is what really makes the car.


That's ok, there are worse ideas than this.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

BrynAppe said:


> I know! Unfortunately, 20 days ago we weren’t aware we would have the car or that it would be available. I hope you are enjoying yours!


Well its fine either way, the girlfriend would probably steal it because it's so shiny, or the first time I saw swirl marks on that beautiful yellow paint I'd probably need to be hospitalized. 

Also, yes, enjoying it quite a bit... but I knew I would.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Here's where Audi Exclusive designers F'ed up. Instead that terrible bright yellow painted over the minstrel inlays that now give the car a kid-friendly interior. They should have offered the rare beige dashboard that I only seen in Indian A3s, or better yet the full beige dashboard they showed in the Concept A3. 


The high price tag for these exclusives would be justified IMO if they done that.


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

A sedate car painted yellow how stupid and $60k for a A3 version? The person that buys that really hates their money. Put a TAXI sign on it and see how many people will try to flag you down. I bet it will be a lot!!


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

crackkills said:


> A sedate car painted yellow how stupid and $60k for a A3 version? The person that buys that really hates their money. Put a TAXI sign on it and see how many people will try to flag you down. I bet it will be a lot!!


What are you talking about? First, it's an S3 with an exclusive paint job and exclusive interior. Second, Imola Yellow has always been a desirable color for S level cars. A B5 Imola Yellow S4 was about as good as it gets, right after Nogaro. I do agree that $60K is a lot for what you're getting, but a fool and his money...... 

The person that buys this car can say that it's 1 out of 5 in the entire US.


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

Am I the only one that thinks they know what they're doing? This is not the first time they've done something like this and it won't be the last--it's a recipe that works.

Pretty hot car, IMO. It reminds me of my 2007 VW Jetta Fahrenheit. Sure it is pricy, though.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

seymore15074 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks they know what they're doing? This is not the first time they've done something like this and it won't be the last--it's a recipe that works.
> 
> Pretty hot car, IMO. It reminds me of my 2007 VW Jetta Fahrenheit. Sure it is pricy, though.



I'd agree, though I hated the fahrenheit vw's tbh.

It's their best selling model line, in their most sporty version available stateside, in an exclusive color that other owners will gawk at, and those with the money are already spending on an S3 vs a Golf R... the 10k is something people will spend for the exclusivity, and there are plenty of people in that market to cover the 25 of them. 

If people will spend that money to get the car, its not dumb, its in fact a perfect matching of consumer to product. 

Now if you don't have 10k to spend, yes... it's stupid to spend it.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

crackkills said:


> A sedate car painted yellow how stupid and $60k for a A3 version? The person that buys that really hates their money. Put a TAXI sign on it and see how many people will try to flag you down. I bet it will be a lot!!


Putting a taxi sign on any car would get you flagged down... so, well, thought, out.


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

sevenVT said:


> I'd agree, though I hated the fahrenheit vw's tbh.


No worries. I think I should have went with a GTI at the time anyway. With mods (APR stage 2, turbo-back 3" stainless exhaust, intake, high pressure pump, BFI mounts, lowered, tinted, dark tails, short shifter, gauges) it was pretty cool.



sevenVT said:


> It's their best selling model line, in their most sporty version available stateside, in an exclusive color that other owners will gawk at, and those with the money are already spending on an S3 vs a Golf R... the 10k is something people will spend for the exclusivity, and there are plenty of people in that market to cover the 25 of them.
> 
> If people will spend that money to get the car, its not dumb, its in fact a perfect matching of consumer to product.
> 
> Now if you don't have 10k to spend, yes... it's stupid to spend it.


Exactly.


----------



## DSTC-Off (May 24, 2015)

Fully loaded S3 is $51,350 (with adaptive cruise while these special editions don't have it), add $4k for the exclusive paint, $2 for a yellow Sharpie to color in the S sport seat stitching, and $50 for some yellow vinyl wrap for the trim, and you have a carbon copy for $55,402. Although why would you want yellow stitching?? I can see it in a 1992 Honda Civic if we were still in 2003, but hello?? This is an Audi.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

DSTC-Off said:


> Fully loaded S3 is $51,350 (with adaptive cruise while these special editions don't have it), add $4k for the exclusive paint, $2 for a yellow Sharpie to color in the S sport seat stitching, and $50 for some yellow vinyl wrap for the trim, and you have a carbon copy for $55,402. Although why would you want yellow stitching?? I can see it in a 1992 Honda Civic if we were still in 2003, but hello?? This is an Audi.


I agree, I don't think that color matched stitching or interiors in anyway class up a vehicle... the fact my seats are duo-tone drives me a little batty, and is just one of those things I have learned to deal with. I have to assume it goes hand in hand with marketing "sporty" to people, because sporty also apparently means gauche, thus the CLA.


----------



## helldriver1 (Mar 30, 2002)

Nice!, I had a 2015 loaner A3 s-tronic while my A4 was being serviced, and I was impressed, they didn't have any S3's there to test drive.


----------



## BrynAppe (Mar 20, 2011)

sevenVT said:


> I'd agree, though I hated the fahrenheit vw's tbh.
> 
> It's their best selling model line, in their most sporty version available stateside, in an exclusive color that other owners will gawk at, and those with the money are already spending on an S3 vs a Golf R... the 10k is something people will spend for the exclusivity, and there are plenty of people in that market to cover the 25 of them.
> 
> ...


Well said! These special edition cars are not for everyone, which is why they only made 25.


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Love it*

It's sick. I don't have the balls to do this. Looks like imola yellow from the b5 s4.:thumbup:

Do not tint.


----------



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

I have a Viper Green one and I love it!


----------



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

markn1689 said:


> Do not tint.


Mark hates tints! I agree man. No tint for me.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

TheMethLab said:


> I have a Viper Green one and I love it!


Yummy. Waiting to hear from Mr. Orange.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I would tint the hell out of that. Luxury cars look even better tinted dark.


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

Sweet! If only it had a stick I'd go for it.


----------

